# SRAM Customer Service Email



## jemsurvey

Does anyone know if SRAM has a contact email address? Cannot find it on their website, only contact info I find is address and phone numbers.

Thanks


----------



## TucsonMTB

[email protected] was the general email, the last I knew.

I understand from another forum that a gentleman by the name of Mr Fowler may be the head of technical support and dealer service at SRAM. His email address was listed as "bfowler at sram dot com".

Best of luck and let us know how it goes . . .


----------



## blbike

I've always called them, and they have been very helpful.


----------



## kyrider

*give them a call*

same here, I've always called them and they were very helpful.


----------



## rcjunkie3000

*[email protected] works!*

As of today [email protected] worked for me. I received a very fast reply from Nate. Answered my all questions.  :thumbsup:


----------



## Coolhand

I heart SRAM very much- always be real good to me. 

:thumbsup:


----------

